# RAID1 / VIA RAID Controller: HDs werden nicht synchronisiert



## Experience1986 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte an einem PC einen VIA RAID Controller in Betrieb nehmen. Dazu habe ich via RAID Controller BIOS ein neues RAID 1 Array angelegt und dem Vorschlag des Bios gefolgt, und habe eine Synchronisierung eingeleitet.

Jedoch bricht das Bios immer ohne Meldung ab und startet den Rechner neu (RESET).

Also habe ich es mit dem VIA RAID Tool versucht. Dieses bricht die Synchronisierung, nach der Erstellung des RAIDs ab. Immer bei 19%.

Allerdings wurden die Platten vollständig Synchronisiert und funktionieren unhabhängig des RAIDs auch problemlos.

Der Fehler der mir vom Tool zurückgegeben wird, lautet: „ SyncMirror_Thread: SyncMirror() failed.“
Screenshot: http://was.lothargeisinger.de/uploads/share/scr1.png

Habt ihr da ne Ahnung, woran das liegen kann?

Die beiden Platten sind leider nicht die gleichen. 
Das aber wird nirgends Vorausgesetzt und auch nicht von Software oder Bios angemeckert.

Auf der kleineren HD habe ich bereits Daten inklusive OS. Die Synchronisierung erstellt auf der größeren Festplatte auch problemlos die gleichen Partitionen, wie auf der kleineren vorhanden...

Wisst ihr wo das Problem liegen könnte?


----------

